# Frog from North Carolina



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

A family friend from North Carolina brought me a gift last time he came, a type of frog, but he has no idea what kind it is, and I have no idea either. At least one of them calls (and wakes me up) at night, and its a shrilly, clicky call. They arent even as big as my thumb, probaly a little bigger than a nickle length wise though. Anyways, Ill shut up, heres a picture:








Any guesses?


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Ah damn sorry guys I found out what it is.

http://www.herpsofnc.org/herps_of_NC/an ... r_gry.html

Sorry for the waste of a thread .


----------

